# Got another limit today



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Brother in law , me and nephew. Taking the camper down the 18th so I don't have to drive back and forth....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Fixin to put some on the grill


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

What are you killing Tony?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Scallops?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Scallops.....they don't stand a chance!!!


----------

